# flat screen install



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Most common hookup:

The CAT 6 cable goes to Comcast cablebox IN (not 'tv').
HDMI cable out from Comcast box to Denon receiver, HDMI ARC IN if there is one. Otherwise any HDMI IN. An HDMI OUT from Denon to 'tv'.
Sony DVD HDMI OUT to a different HDMI IN on Denon receiver.
Then it's all following Denon's instructions in manual to program Denon settings and the remote.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks D-pay. Every thing is already hooked up, I just need to exchange the LG out for the Samsung, then configure it. I guess I will find the Denon user guide and see what I need to do, correct?

Thanks again,
Tstex


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

You should only need to change the device on your universal remote from the LG to the Samsung. I found this guide through a search, don't know your level of comfort with reprogramming, but the worst thing that will happen is you can't use your universal remote for two weeks or so. And if you're like me, you'll have to find where you squirreled away all the original remotes...

https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...FjAEegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw3sJF4AKWYgIKJPIZzyI82Z


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Nick...I bought the Samsung Nu6900 55" flatscreen and have a Denon AVR-x1100w receiver [the AVR is hooked up to a comcast receiver]...the current LG is wall mounted and I will simply remove it and install the Samsung the exact same way...then I will need to get the Denon receiver & MX-450 remote to be able to work w the new samsung...it cannot be too complicated I would think.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Here ya go.


Probably the only thing you will need to do is change the power on/off on that MX450.


Easy to do.


https://www.universalremote.com/wp-...ete_Control_2.0_MX-450_OM_09282015_rev1.0.pdf


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you ktk, appreciate it !

I'm going to install today and will post back - tstex


----------

